# Martin Scorsese is my dad??!



## anthony12077 (Apr 25, 2019)

Just kidding...I wanted a subject header that would grab people's attention because I really need some advice. I recently got rejected from USC and NYU. I'm on FSU's waitlist. It's not looking too good there either. I'm already 25. I'm ready to break into the industry by any means necessary. I need to get going though. Here's my dilemma:

I have an interview with SCAD coming up, and I think it's looking pretty good there. They have a campus in Atlanta and many connections there as well. I'd probably study at Savannah and migrate over to ATL after graduation. That's all great, but how does SCAD stack up?? 

Should I waste another year reapplying, and be close to 30 when I graduate, or should I go to SCAD (which is a 1 year program) and start my independent film production/PA'ing at 27 instead. If I reapplied I'd try to include more schools (probably like 10 total, including Emerson which is becoming a top choice consideration for me).

Thanks for your replies in advance!


----------



## yisiling (Apr 27, 2019)

anthony12077 said:


> Just kidding...I wanted a subject header that would grab people's attention because I really need some advice. I recently got rejected from USC and NYU. I'm on FSU's waitlist. It's not looking too good there either. I'm already 25. I'm ready to break into the industry by any means necessary. I need to get going though. Here's my dilemma:
> 
> I have an interview with SCAD coming up, and I think it's looking pretty good there. They have a campus in Atlanta and many connections there as well. I'd probably study at Savannah and migrate over to ATL after graduation. That's all great, but how does SCAD stack up??
> 
> ...


you don't need to start to PA or start shooting your short after you graduate film school or even attend film school. People in the film industry have different background. I am not familiar with SCAD, so I can't give you advice, but either way you should get on as many set as possible, and start doing what you love!


----------



## Operator (Apr 27, 2019)

anthony12077 said:


> Just kidding...I wanted a subject header that would grab people's attention because I really need some advice. I recently got rejected from USC and NYU. I'm on FSU's waitlist. It's not looking too good there either. I'm already 25. I'm ready to break into the industry by any means necessary. I need to get going though. Here's my dilemma:
> 
> I have an interview with SCAD coming up, and I think it's looking pretty good there. They have a campus in Atlanta and many connections there as well. I'd probably study at Savannah and migrate over to ATL after graduation. That's all great, but how does SCAD stack up??
> 
> ...



Your age doesn't matter. I'm 36 and still applying to film schools. The only thing that matters is what kind of content you can create. Story (if you're a writer) and results(if you're anything else) will trump anything regarding your age. If you're hell bent on your age being an issue, I'd say skip school and just find work as a PA in Los Angeles. School is great if you have your reasons for going, which I do. But, film school will also take you out of the industry for 2-3 years when you could be getting paid as a PA to learn some of the same things and not going into massive debt.


----------



## anthony12077 (Apr 28, 2019)

Here's what I'm thinking. SCAD's program is only 1 year. I can take half of the program in Savannah, and create a network there. The other half I can take at their Atlanta campus. I'd like to end up in Atlanta and can start networking there while finishing my MA as well.

While I see the benefits of skipping film school to go straight to production, I'm very much interested in fine tuning my artistic voice in a vacuum. Once I've done this, when given the opportunity, I should be 100% ready to seize any chance I get to direct, without being lost.

A little background on myself: I have a degree in Digital Media Production already. I have a student award-winning documentary as well. I also minored in film studies during my BA. But I still want to learn more about narrative production.

The one year program just seems too perfect for me. It kind of gives me the best of both worlds. I get to go to school, but I only have to wait 1 year longer to start production work. My biggest weakness by far is my network. I'm hoping to change that by hitting two cities/campuses. My final question is this:

Is SCAD's film program good enough to justify waiting another year to break into my industry? Will I have networking opportunities that outweigh the one-year delay?

Thanks again guys!


----------

